# Running wire



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

Well as the title says, I'm looking to start running wire. What size reels, what type and how much wire on each reel. Do you use a twili tip when running wire or is rollers better. Just looking to try and run a couple rods with wire to start. Sounds like it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you want to run single strand or multi-strand wire?


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm looking to run it for walleyes. Like a kaboom or bandit ect..... I'm familiar with it running for salmon but never did it for walleye.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

We run single strand on Convector 30's. Braid with mono backer and a 250' or 350' topshot of wire. On an ugly stick cal1100 no twili.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I run my wire on a Penn320. Nice big reel. I run 7' rods (can't remember the make, their on the boat). I run 50 raps of trilene big game in a 15 lbs test for backing. Then 75 raps of Power Pro 30/8. Then a small barrel swivel. Then 300' of single strand stainless. Then another small barrel swivel and 17' of 20 lbs Seaguar fluro leader. The barrel swivel need to be real small. I have played with using shrink tubing over the barrel to help it go thru they eyes and reel. You will probably need a haywire tool to help make the twists as it's hard to knot wire.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> I run my wire on a Penn320. Nice big reel. I run 7' rods (can't remember the make, their on the boat). I run 50 raps of trilene big game in a 15 lbs test for backing. Then 75 raps of Power Pro 30/8. Then a small barrel swivel. Then 300' of single strand stainless. Then another small barrel swivel and 17' of 20 lbs Seaguar fluro leader. The barrel swivel need to be real small. I have played with using shrink tubing over the barrel to help it go thru they eyes and reel. You will probably need a haywire tool to help make the twists as it's hard to knot wire.


I'm testing a knot to elimate the barrel swivel so far works great between the floro leader and wire. Haven't had a chance to try it between the the wire and braid yet. I learned it during a kite fishing seminar in Florida super easy to tie.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Last year I tried twisting wire around the barrel swivel go make a loop and then using a pair of small wire cutters to cut the barrel swivel off. Then tied the braid to it. I did this because my barrels were too large to go thru the reel (must have bought the wrong size). It worked pretty well.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Did you leave the ring from the swivel or tie directly to the wire?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I tied the braid directly to the wire.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Ohh and to the OP the first time you get a tangle you'll see wire is anything but cool. Productive yes but a pain in the ass I would much prefer to run tru- trips or flatlinining cranks.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Did you have any problems with the wire cutting the floro?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Neo said:


> Did you have any problems with the wire cutting the floro?


No, last year was the first season running like this and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

These are small and will run through the eyes on your rod spro 50lb swivels with steel line I run alot of steel but like it was said above it is a pain in the ass I have a ton of patients but it is hard at times to save the line . Most of the time if you get kinks or line twist the line will break . I average to lose 100'-200' per reel per year. I like the convectors and also the diawia 47lc also work good with steel line I spool 700'-900' only because I get them spooled at Snug Harbor but as for rods I used rods for wire all the eyes were steel .
Braided wire or copper run twill tips


----------

